# Sound-proof aquarium cabinet - How too?



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

:help: 
I'm looking for ideas people have used to reduce sound coming from aquarium cabinets. I use an inline system with a fairly loud pump and I would like to cut that noise somehow. I would like too keep it fairly cheap or else I would just buy a quieter pump.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Line the inside of your cabinet with 1" thick styrofoam panels.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

How about to seal around the doors? - there is a 1/8" at least gap between the door - DIY stand was not perfect.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

you might want to try weather stripping for that.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Matt, here is what I plan to use..http://www.foambymail.com/Eggcrate.html


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

These pumps put off quite a bit of heat so remember that if you do decide to go with the soundproof setup.

Helygymatt.... Iwaki's are generally just loud so don't go too crazy with the soudproofing or else you will have a water temp issue.


----------



## lumpy gravy (Jul 14, 2008)

Eggcrate is a much more efficient sound deadening material than solid styrofoam. I recently picked up an eggcrate foam mattress pad on sale from Linnens 'N Things to soundproof a cabinet/sump. It worked alright, but it's likely nowhere near what the professional soundproofing eggcrate could manage. Also in regards to heat, remember that most polyurethane foam is NOT flame retardant.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

mrkookm said:


> These pumps put off quite a bit of heat so remember that if you do decide to go with the soundproof setup.
> 
> Helygymatt.... Iwaki's are generally just loud so don't go too crazy with the soudproofing or else you will have a water temp issue.


I know these pumps are loud:icon_wink I also know they put off a lot of heat...the temp inside my cabinet must be 90 degree plus. So are you saying that if I try to sound-proof the cabinet I will have water temp issues? Unless I totally block out any air ventage, explain why this would happen?


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

If inside temp without soundproofing is 90º it's going to be much higher with the dampening material because the air will be trapped. Eventually the temps will be higher than it is now and with the canister exposed to even higher air temp water temps will rise.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I used a foil type insultation backed material, but then ran a venting fan out with a shield to direct the noise away.

While not perfect, it reduced from 44 dB to 21bB.

Not bad.
Sound proofing is an art, it takes skill and is not just slapping foam up, as mentioned temp issues are always going to be an issue as you muffle sound.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

